

Why You Should Always Hire an A-Team - levifig
http://levifig.com/articles/why-you-should-always-hire-an-a-team/
… or "A Story And An Advice".
======
necavi
<https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/> I definitely recommend datashack, we've
run a very successful minecraft server on it (averaging 50+ players).

